# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Εκπαίδευση μπάτζι

## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Για σας παιδια ειμαι νεο μελος στην ομαδα και θελω να συστιθω 
Ονομαζομαι Παναγιωτης και εχο ενα μπατζι που ονομαζεται Ρισκι(αυτος που ρισκαρει )
Τον εχω 3 μερες και ειδη τρωει απο το χερι μου 
θα ηθελα να μου πιτε τι πρεπει να κανω για να αρχιζει να με μαθενει και ποτε να ξεκινισω την εκπεδευση

ααα και κατι ακομα πως να το εκπεδευσο γιατι δεν ξερω τιποτα απ παπαγαλους πρωτη φορα περνω

----------


## mitsman

Παναγιωτη καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας!!!! να χαιρεσαι το φτερωτο σου φιλαρακι.. πες μας εδω δυο λογια για εσενα αν θες  
*Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε*Οσο για τον μικρο σου φιλο ριξε μια ματια εδω:  
*Kοινωνικοποίηση παπαγάλων.**Βήματα εξημέρωσης του παπαγάλου μας**Εκπαίδευση παπαγάλου (video)*Αν τα διαβασεις μπορεις να μας ρωτησεις οτι απορια εχεις θεωρητικη η και πρακτικη σε σχεση με το πουλακι σου!!!


Εγω ενα θα σου πω που το λεει και ενας φιλος μου... η υπομονη ειναι αρετη!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ θα τα διαβασω και θα σου απαντισω

----------


## mitsman

Εννοειται μπορεις και τωρα να ρωτησεις οτι μα οτι θες φιλε μου Παναγιωτη... απλα θα σου λυθουν πολλες αποριες (αν οχι ολες) απο αυτα τα υπεροχα αρθρακια!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ξερεις ποιες λιχουδιες τους αρεσουν
αα ξεχασα εχεις και εσυ μπατζι

----------


## mitsman

Εγω δεν εχω μπατζυ.... εχω ομως κοκατιλακια!!!!! σιγουρα θα τους αρεσει το τσαμπι με το κεχρι...
θα μας το επιβεβαιωσουν παιδια που εχουν ομως!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Που μπορω να βρω τετιο τσαμπι

----------


## mitsman

Σε πετ σοπ... ειναι σε αυτη την μορφη... αυτο το κεχρι ψαχνουμε

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ευχαριστω 
και ξερεις αν ειναι ακριβω;

----------


## mitsman

Γυρω στα 3.50 Ε το μισο κιλο... αλλα το κρατας πολυ καιρο... με ενα πουλακι παααααραααααα πολυ καιρο!

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

μην το λες... εμενα τα δικα μου το ξεσκιζουν... 2 αντε 3 μερες το πολυ κ εχει εξαφανιστει... ειναι κ αναλογως το πουλι κ την ορεξη του, δηλαδη στην αρχη δεν το αγγιζαν τα δικα μου . μετα απο καμια μερα μεσα στο κλουβι ξεκινησαν κ δε σταματησαν..

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ

----------


## thomas5

εγω το παιρνω 50 λεπτα το τσαμπι

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Αυτο βοηθαει στην εκπεδευση του μπατζυ

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

μπορει να βοηθησει . να τους το δινεις σαν επιβραβευση για παραδειγμα. οταν ανεβαινουν στο χερι σου ή κανουν κατι που θελεις, τους το δινεις. ετσι καταλαβαινουν οτι αν το ξανακανουν θα εχουν τη λιχουδια.

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ευχαριστω πολυ θα το κανω 
και ξερεις αν υπαρχει κανενα ελληνικο βιντεο με εκπεδευση;

----------


## mitsman

Δεν εχω καποιο υποψιν μου αν βρω κατι θα στο ανεβασω ομως...

Ποσο καιρο το εχεις το πουλακι??
τι ηλικια εχει??
Που το εχεις?
Πως ειναι η συμπεριφορα του γενικοτερα?? σε φοβαται?

----------


## mitsman

χμμμμμ 

για δες και αυτο το θεματακι....

*Τα καταφεραμε!!!*

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Το εχω 3 μερες 
δεν ξερω ηλικια 
το εχω σε κλουβι αν πας στο προφιλ μου θα το δεις
δεν με φοβαται μαλιστα το ταϊζω και με το χερι

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Δημητρη σου εστειλα οτι μου ζητησες και περιμενω απαντιση

----------


## mitsman

Χα χα αχ αχ χα

Ναι εχεις δικιο Πανο μου!!!

Λοιπον το οτι το εχεις μονο 3 ημερες και τρωει απο το χερι σου ειναι ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ....

Αυτο που πρεπει να κανεις για αρχη ειναι να εισαι κοντα του χωρις να το τρομαζεις οσο πιο πολυ μπορεις... οσο περισσοτερο ασχοληθεις μαζι του τοσο περισσοτερο θα σε συνηθισει και δεν θα σε φοβαται!!!
Αλλα σε καμμια περιπτωση για αρκετες μερες μην επιχειρησεις να το βγαλεις εκτος κλουβιου ακομη!!!!
Ταιζε το οσο θελει.... καλο ειναι!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ευχαριστω θα το λαβω υποψη μου
μπορει να ανεβασω και κανενα βιντεο οκ?

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

δες και τισ φοτο μου

----------


## mitsman

Μια φωτο μονο εχεις και δεν μπορω να καταλαβω και πολλα!!!

*Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών στο νέο φόρουμ*

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Οκ ανεβασα και αλλες

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

δες τες και πες μου

----------


## mitsman

λειπει φτερωμα γυρω απο το ματι του η εμενα μου φαινεται καθε φορα που βλεπω μπατζυ?

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

εισε εκει Δημητρη
ανεβασα φοτος δες τεσ και πες μου
οκ?

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

οχι ετσι ειναι τα μπατζυ σεν εχουν φτερα εκει 
τουλαχιστον ετσι νομιζω εγω
αμα ειναι μπες στο googleκαι δες φοτος με budgies 
θα τον κανω και εγω ετσι θα καταλαβουμε
οκ?

----------


## mitsman

Ενταξει Πανο.... κατα τα αλλα ειναι πανεμορφο.. να του βαλεις και ενα κοκκαλο σουπιας να ξυνει το ραμφος του αλλα και μερικα παιχνιδακια να παιζει και να χαλαρωνει!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

οκ 
εσυ τι παιχνιδια προτεινεις
ααα εχω κατι σαν πετρα ασβεστιου κανει ή θελει κοκαλο σουπιας?

----------


## mitsman

Καλυτερα το κοκκαλο σουπιας... ειναι πολυ φθηνο εξαλλου!!

*Ιδέες και κατασκευές μου για παιχνίδια παπαγάλων**Παιχνίδια με βάση το χαρτί**Loki's games!**Τα σκανδαλιάρικα χειροποίητα παιχνίδια*

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

ειδα μια φοτο με μπατζυ σαν το δικο μου τορα την ανεβαζω δεστην και πες μου

----------


## panaisompatsos

> Γυρω στα 3.50 Ε το μισο κιλο... αλλα το κρατας πολυ καιρο... με ενα πουλακι παααααραααααα πολυ καιρο!


Άμα δείς τα δικά τα Μπατζάκια μου πώς το τρώνε σίγουρα θα αναθεωρήσεις  χα χα, μιλάμε λές και έχουν χρόνια να φάνε

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

εχεις κανενα βιντεο με αυτα?

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

εεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε?????????

----------


## panaisompatsos

εχω φώτος,
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/album.php?u=4477

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Καλημερα παιδια!!!!!!!
Ξεκινισα την εκπεδευση 
βαζω,εξω απο τα καγκελα,το κλαδι του,του λεω ''πανω'' και ανεβενει
μετα του δινω αμεσως μια τροφη που του αρεσει πολυ
ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΟ????
με την τεταρτη μερα που τον βρικα
αααααα ξεχασα να σας πω οτι τον βρικα στον δρομο ταλεποριμενο 
εκινι την στιγμι που τον ειδα επεφτε απο υψος 3 μετρων
τον επιασα και του εδωσα τρωφη και νερο
τωρα ακουει στο ονομα του(Ρισκυ)και τρωει απο το χερι μου 
επισεις μαθενει να ανεβενει στο κλαδι του με την εντολη πανω
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ
ΑΝ ΞΕΡΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΧΕΠΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΦΡΟΝΤΙΔΑ ΤΟΥΣ(ΙΑΤΡΙΚΗ ΠΕΡΙΘΑΛΨΗ) ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΣΤΕΙΛΤΕ ΜΟΥ

----------


## mitsman

Καλημερα Πανο!!! Καταρχην δεν εχεις σχολειο??????????????????

Δευτερον ειναι απιστευτο οτι γινεται αυτο.. προφανως τα προηγουμενα αφεντικα του θ το αγαπουσαν παααραααα πολυ και θα το ειχαν μεγαλωσει....
Πολυ θα στενοχωριουνται τωρα που το εχουν χασει!!!
Οποτε αν ακουσεις τιποτα θα σου ελεγα να το επιστρεψεις!

Κατα τα αλλα αυτο που σου ειπαν και τα παιδια!! θελει χρονο να ηρεμησει και να χαλαρωσει.. να νιωσει ανετα και μαζι σου και με τον χωρο και το κλουβι του!!!!
Μην το ζοριζεις!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

καλημερα
για το σχολειο εχω χτυπιση το ποδι μου και δεν μπορο να περπατισω
δεν το ζοριζω αμα δεν θελει δεν το ενοχλω
εχει μαθει το κλουβι του και ειναι ανετα μαζι μου
στις αρχεσ(1 με 2 μερα) ηταν φοβισμενο και το αφησα να εξικιοθει με το κλουβι και με τον χωρο του 
απο την 3 μερα αρχισε να νιωθει καλυτερα,δεν φοβοταν και αρχιζε να τρωει τρωφη απο το χερι μου
και κανει και κατι απιστευτο
αταν το βγαζω στην βεραντα αρχιζει και κελαειδαει και μολις δει καμια γατα να το πλησιαζει(γιατι ανεβενουν γατες στο σπιτι μου) κανει μια χαρακτιριστικη ''τσιριδα''
που η μητερα μου το καταλαβενει και βλενει εξω
εσωσα τον ρυσκυ,την καρδερινα μου,και το σκιουρακι μου 2 φορες

----------


## mitsman

Ναι, ελπιζω να ειστε παντα εκει να το ακουτε.. αλλιως θα γινει μεζεδακι για τις γατουλες... εχε το νου σου Παναγιωτη!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

το προσεχω παντα 
και οταν ειμαι στο σχολειο το προσεχει η μητερα μου

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

μπορει να ανεβασο κανενα βιντεο 
για να το δεις 
οκ?

----------


## mitsman

Ωραια!!! οποτε συνεχιζεις ετσι.. σταθερα και ηρεμα.. αν του μιλας να συνηθισει την φωνη σου... χαμηλοφωνα παντα!
και ταιζε τον.... σε 2-3 μερες αν συνεχισει να ειναι τοσο ηρεμος δοκιμασε να βαλεις πολυ αργα παααραααα πολυ αργα το χερι σου μεσα στο κλουβι να δεις αν θα φαει και τοτε!!!!

ΜΗΝ το κανεις σημερα!!! σε 2-3 μερες και αν συνεχισει ετσι!

----------


## mitsman

Ναι ναι... ανεβασε κανενα βιντεακι να δουμε τι γινεται!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

οκ ευχαριστω για τιν πρηροφορια 
αλλα το εχω κανει ειση καθετε ηρεμο και περιμενει να του δωσο τρωφη 
μολις δει την τρωφη την αρπαζει και καθεται και την τρωει
θα ανεβασω βιντεο για να δεις

----------


## mitsman

Περιμενω οπωσδηποτε... μου φαινεται απιστευτο!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

ΤΟ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΑ ΔΕΣΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΣ ΜΟΥ

----------


## mitsman

πω πω.. ειναι πολυ καλο πουλακι... φτου φτου φτου!!!!!

δοκιμασε να βαλεις τα σπορια στην χουφτα σου να δεις θα ανεβει πανω στο χερι σου για να τα φαει???

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

χα χα χα!!! το ατιμο ουτε που κουνιεται !!! απλα περιμενει το φαι!!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

ΟΚ θα το κανω 
αν τα καταφερω θα ανεβασω βιντεο
ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ ΜΕΡΑ???!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Ναι αλλα με την τεταρτη μερα ουτε να τρωει απο το χερι σου θα επρεπε... λογικα ειναι μεγαλωμενο στο χερι.........

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

λοιπον, απλα μια συμβουλη να σου δωσω γιατι κ εμενα ετσι ηταν στην αρχη , κ την κοιλια τους χαιδευα, κ στο δαχτυλο μου ανεβαιναν κλπ κ τωρα ειμαστε παλι απο την αρχη... 
ΜΗΝ αλλαξεις θεση στο κλουβι ! μην το στρεσαρεις με οποιονδηποτε τροπο!! οταν καθαριζεις το κλουβι να εισαι οσο πιο ηρεμος γινεται! δινε του κ λαχανικα πχ μαρουλι. οχι σε ποσοτητα ομως! δεν θυμαμαι αν στο ειπαν κ τα παιδια, να εχεις μεσα στο κλουβι σουπιοκοκκαλο για ασβεστιο. αυτα για αρχη κ να δεις που οσο περναει ο καιρος θα εχετε αναπτυξει μια ομορφη σχεση!

----------


## mitsman

> δεν θυμαμαι αν στο ειπαν κ τα παιδια, να εχεις μεσα στο κλουβι σουπιοκοκκαλο για ασβεστιο.





> να του βαλεις και ενα κοκκαλο σουπιας




οτι σου ειπε η Ευη παραπανω Παναγιωτη!!! ολα χαλαρα και ηρεμα!!! δεν χρειαζονται βιαστικες κινησεις , πισω θα σε πανε!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Περιμενε να δεις και αυτο το βιντεο που θα ανεβασω

----------


## mitsman

Περιμενω περιμενω.... χα χα χα χ α

Γεια σου ρε Πανο!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Να ρωτησω
κοκαλο σουπιας βρισκο σε πετ σοπ??

----------


## mitsman

εννοειται!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

ευχαριστω
ΔΕΣ ΤΩΡΑ ΤΟ ΒΙΝΤΕΟ!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Χα χα χα χα χα χα χαχ α χα α


ρε ειναι ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


Μπραβο Πανο... το εχεις!... ετσι οπως το σπρωχνεις με το κλαδι θα προσπαθησεις να το σπρωξεις και με το δαχτυλο σου!!!!
αλλα πρωτα φαι στην παλαμη!

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

λοιπον, παντα για να ανεβει κ να κατεβει θα του λες ακριβως τα ιδια! ετσι θα συνηθισει ! κ μια μικρη παρενθεση, μην του κολλας παρα πολυ την πατηθρα στην κοιλια, ισα να την ακουμπας κ θα το παρει το μηνυμα. οπως δηλαδη τη δευτερη κ την τριτη φορα. ααα, κ κανε κ κανενα διαλειμμα !!! θα το στουμπωσεις στο τελος απο το πολυ φαι!!! ::

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

ΟΚ ευχαριστο για την συμβουλη θα την υπακουσω κατα γραμα

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

οκ ευχαριστω

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ευα δηλαδη μπορω να του λεω την εντολη ''πανω'' και οταν την υπακουει να μην του δινω φαι????

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

ααααααααα και κατι ακομα του βαζω αυτο το βιντεο και αρχιζει και ''τραγουδα'' 
ειναι καλω??????

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

φυσικα! στην αρχη ομως παντα με φαι! μεχρι να συνηθισει ! κ δε λεω μετα απο λιγες ωρες! σε καμια δυο μερες κ αφου δοκιμασει φαι απο την παλαμη σου (ωστε να σε συνηθισει κ περισσοτερο ) , να ανεβει μετα στο δαχτυλο σου ( παντα με φαι ) κ μετα θα δοκιμασεις χωρις φαι. αυτο ειναι το τελικο βημα. υπομονη ομως ναι???

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

οκ ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

κ εγω που τους το εβαλα τωρα επαθαν συγχιση ! λογικο ειναι κ  ειδικα σε σενα που ειναι μονο του. οπως κ να το κανεις ειναι πουλι! βαζε του (οχι συνεχεια ) να το ακουει ! καλο του κανει! ετσι εξασκει κ τη φωνη του! γιατι μονο του δε θα κελαιδησει κ παρα πολυ !

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

οκ ευχαριστω

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

εχεις εσει βιντεο με τα μπατζι σου????????

----------


## mitsman

> εχεις εσει βιντεο με τα μπατζι σου????????


χα χα χα χα χα χα αχ 

οχι πες του τωρα... εσυ εχεις βιντεο???? χα χα χα χα χα χα

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

εμενα τα δικα μου τα βιντεο ειναι για γελια !!! ασε κ θα ανεβασω καποια στιγμη ενα που δεν μιλαω ![IMG] [/IMG]

αυτα ειναι σε φωτο!

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

δεν φτανει που σε διασκεδαζω ρε μητσο με τα βιντεο μου , με σχολιαζεις κ απο πανω στο παιδι!!!! μην σου πω θα σβησω τα ντοκουμεντα!!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ευα νομιζο ειδα ενα δικο σου βιντεο που κανουν τα μπατζι σου μπανιο
σωστα?δικο σου δεν ηταν
και ζηταγες να κλεισουμε την φωνη
χαχαχαχαχαχα :Jumping0045:

----------


## mitsman

Πλακα κανω πλακα... χα χα χαχ α χα


Πανο αργα και σταθερα!!!! συνεχισε ετσι... εχεις ενα θησαυρο στο κλουβακι σου!!!

το μονο που με ανησυχει ειναι αυτο στο ματι του!!! θα φωναξω τον ειδικο!!! περιμενε...






> Ευα νομιζο ειδα ενα δικο σου βιντεο που κανουν τα μπατζι σου μπανιο
> σωστα?δικο σου δεν ηταν
> και ζηταγες να κλεισουμε την φωνη
> χαχαχαχαχαχα





χαχαχαχαχχαχαχαχαχαχχαχαχ  αχαχααχαχαχααα

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

:Rolleye0012:  :Rolleye0012:    εεεεε.... ναι εγω ημουν....  :Icon Embarassed:

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

πως μπορω να δω τα βιντεο σου τα λατρευω :Happy0064:  ::  :Icon Smile:

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

2 εχω ανεβασει ολα κ ολα ! το ενα το ειδες ! το αλλο ουτε που θυμαμαι που ειναι! mitsman??????????????? για βοηθα!!

----------


## mitsman

*Η μεγάλη έξοδος!*δες και αυτο το θεματακι.. θα σε βοηθησει σε καποια πραγματα!

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

κυριως δες τα λαθη μου για να μην τα κανεις!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Ευα την αλλη φορα να κλεισεις τις κουρτινες γιατι το φως τα ''τραβαει''και μπορει να κουτουλισει σε κανενα τζαμι 
οκ??????

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

ναι , αυτο ηταν μεγα λαθος ! βλεπε κ τι αλλο μου γραφουν για να παρεις κ εσυ μια ιδεα !

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Παιδια του πηρα σουπιοκοκαλο
επισης πηρα και ενα στιψκ για λιχουδια

αα και κατι αλλο ρωτησα στο πετ σοπ μου αν τα μπατζι τρωνε καχρι και μου ηπαν οχι 
τι να κανω να παρω ή οχι?????

----------


## Oneiropagida

Παναγιώτη απ' όσο ξέρω, στα Μπάτζι το κεχρί κάνει πολύ καλό. Είναι πλούσιο σε φυτικές πρωτεϊνες και περιέχει ένα αμινοξύ που είναι απαραίτητο για το μεταβολισμό τους. 

Να σε ρωτήσω: στα βιντεάκια που έβαλες φαίνεται ότι στο κλουβί μέσα έχεις καθρεφτάκι, σωστά?

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

ναι σωστα

 δεν κανει καλο????????

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

το τρωνε το κεχρι. απορω γιατι σου ειπε οχι.

----------


## Oneiropagida

Νομίζω ότι δεν χρειάζεται να το έχεις. Τα παπαγαλάκια κάποιες φορές γίνονται νευρικά όταν βλέπουν μέσα στο κλουβί τους άλλο ένα πουλάκι με το οποίο δεν μπορούν να επικοινωνίσουν......

Διάβασε λιγάκι αυτό: Καθρεφτάκι στο κλουβί παπαγάλου;
Θα σε βοηθήσει νομίζω να καταλάβεις....  :Happy:

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

οκ ευχαριστο 
θα το βγαλω το  καθρεφτακι

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΑΝΕΒΑΖΩ ΚΕΝΟΥΡΙΟ ΒΙΝΤΕΟ ΔΕΙΤΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΣΧΟΛΕΙΑΣΤΕΤΟ


προωδευει!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

ααααα ναι το πηρα τελεικα κεχρι και του αρεσει πολυ

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

σχολιαστε το βιντεο 
σας παρακαλω

----------


## mitsman

ο μικρος ειναι φοβερος!!! ειναι απιστευτος.... τωρα που νυχτωσε ομως σε παρακαλω βαλε τον να κοιμηθει.... ναι??? δεν κανει να μενουν ξυπνια!!!

αυριο θα δοκιμασεις να τον ανεβασεις στο δαχτυλο.. σιγουρα θα ανεβει... ειναι ματι μην τον πιασει φοβερος!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

δεν τον ενοχλο τωρα τον εχω για υπνο
ααα αυτος μπορει να μιλισει????????

----------


## mitsman

μπορει αν ειναι αγορακι ισως με τον καιρο και την πολλη προσπαθεια να πει καμμια δυο λεξουλες... αλλα και να μην πει δεν πειραζει.. ετσι??

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

οχι δεν με πειραζει απλος απο περιεργεια ρωτησα

----------


## mitsman

Εχεις διαβασει γενικα για τα μπατζυ????

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

οχι 
σημερα θα μου φερει ενας φιλος μου ενα βιβλιο με παπαγαλακια 
θα σου πω τι γραφει να μου πεις αν δυμφωνεις

----------


## Oneiropagida

Παναγιώτη είναι πολύ καλός ο μικρός σου!!! Να τον χαίρεσαι!!!! 

Αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση είναι πως μαθαίνει γρήγορα!!! Θα τον κάνεις ξεφτέρι αλλά σιγά σιγά, ναι??

Δεν χρειάζεται να του μαθαίνεις πολλά πράγματα ταυτόχρονα (και να ανεβαίνει στο χέρι σου και να τρώει από αυτό και να ανεβαίνει στην πατήθρα....).... ένα ένα γιατί θα μπερδευτεί ο καημένος......

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

ευχαριστω

----------


## mitsman

*Budgerigar ή budgie ή κοινό παπαγαλάκι*για διαβασε εδω φιλε μου παναγιωτη!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

ξεκινα κα τρωει απο το χερι μου (με ανηχτη παλαμη)
βρισκετε σε καλο δρομο!!!!!!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Θα ανεβασω και βιντεο
οκ???????

----------


## mitsman

περιμενουμε Παναγιωτη!!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

οριστε 
δεν ξερω τι τρεχει με αυτο το πουλι 
αν το δειτε δειχνει οτι κομπλαρει οταν βλεπει καμερα!!!!!!!
ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΟ???????????

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

ειναι λογικο να κομπλαρει κ να φοβαται λιγο! αν θες μεχρι να σε συνηθισει αρκετα μην βαζεις κοντα την καμερα. εδω παλευουμε να συνηθισει το χερι σου κ εσενα κατ'επεκταση!! εεε?? ή τραβα το απο αποσταση με ζουμ ή αστο για λιγο. σιγα σιγα τα βηματα οπως ειπαμε!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

ok ευα ευχαριστω πολυ
θα ακολουθισω κατα γραμα την συμβουλη σου

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

ευχαριστω πολυ βικι

----------


## vikitaspaw

ομορφο ειναι !!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

βικη εχω ανεβασει και αλλα βιντεο μπεσ στο προφιλ μου στο youtube και δες τα !!!!!!!!!!
(μην ξεχασεις να σχολειασεις)

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

οκ????????

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

παιδια εχασα τον ρισκυ :Sick0026:  :Icon Cry:

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

δηλαδη?? τι εγινε??

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

παω να τον βγαλω για να του αλαξω κλουβι ,ειχα ανοιχτο το παραθηρο αλλα κλειστη κουρτινα,
μου γλυστραει απο το χερι και αριχει να πεταει εγω πανικοβαλωμε και ανοιγω την κουρτινα για να κλεισω το παραθυρο καιω ετσι φευγει

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

τον εψαξες μηπως ειναι εκει κοντα? σε τι οροφο εισαι? πιστευω καταλαβες τι λαθη εκανες. ποτε ανοιχτο παραθυρο και ποτε δεν πανικοβαλλομαστε για κατι. καλυτερα να περιμενες να κατσει καπου κ μετα να τον εβαζες στο νεο κλουβι ή να εκλεινες με προσοχη το παραθυρο. οτι και να λεμε τωρα η ζημια εγινε.  το σημαντικο τωρα ειναι να προσπαθησεις εστω να τον βρεις.

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

ευχαριστο
ειμαι στον πρωτο οροφω αλλα μολις εφυγε πεταξε μακρια προν τον πεμτο οροφο περιπου ξαφνικα γυρναει πεταει προς εμενα και φευγει
εψαξα αλλα δεν τον ειδα τωρα δεν ξερω που ειναι
ααα και να σε ρωτισω ενα μικρο μπατζι ξερεις ποσο κοστιζει περιπου

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

σε αφηνω τωρα παω εδω γυρο να ψαξω αν εχω νεα θα σου πω

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

παναγιωτη μου, μολις εχασες το πουλακι σου και αμεσως ψαχνεις για αλλο? μην παρεξηγησεις αυτο που θα σου πω, το προτιμοτερο θα ηταν να το αφησεις για καποιο διαστημα, να μεγαλωσεις ισως παραπανω και μετα εχοντας δει ποσο χρονο σου παιρνει το σχολειο και το διαβασμα να δεις αν μπορεις να αφιερωσεις χρονο και για νεο πουλακι. σε καταλαβαινω, ειχες αρχισει να συνηθιζεις σε μια νεα κατασταση με το πουλακι και θες να το αναπληρωσεις. ισως το καλυτερο θα ηταν οπως σου ειπα να μην παρεις καποιο αλλο αμεσα. γνωμη μου ειναι αυτη. συζητησε το και με τους γονεις σου και οτι θελετε κανετε.

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

οκ ευχαριστω τα λεμε

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

δες μηπως μπορεσεις και τον βρεις. παρε και καμια λιχουδια μαζι σου που του αρεσε  ωστε αν τον βρεις να τον δελεασεις με αυτο. δε μπορω να σκεφτω κατι αλλο που θα μπορουσε να βοηθησει..

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

ο αδελφος μου εχει παει να τον παξει εγω ειμαι η αδελφη του

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

δεν εχουμε νεα ακομα

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

κριμα.. μακαρι να βρεθει ή εστω καποιος αλλος να τον βρει . τουλαχιστον να ειναι ζωντανο.

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

τον ειδα και νομιζω οτι πηγε σε  ενα δεντρο αλλα μετα δεν τον ξαναειδα

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

Παιδια πηρα ενα καινουριο σε μικρη ηλικια !!!!!!!!!!
ειναι αρσενικος και ονομαζεται διας

----------

